# Things that you just can't understand



## ValyceNegative (Sep 1, 2022)

What's the aspect of Pokèmon gameplay, lore, design, plot etc that simply doesn't make sense to you, and even if you research about it still sounds like a senseless choice/mistake?

Personally, I never understood what was supposed to be the big deal with Unowns. They're highly hyped up by every single talking character in the franchise, but in reality all they do is spin around a legendary and fulfill any plot device role the situation needs them to. 
Like what's their correlation between the letter-like appeareance and the mystic powers they're supposed to possess?

In HGSS you can see them around Arceus in the event that gives out Giratina/Palkia/Dialga, in which Arceus "recreates the universe" to give you an instantly hatching egg of the chosen legendary. But isn't Arceus already able to do this on its own? What was the need of Unowns?

It's been whole decades since I stopped watching the feature-lenght movies, but if I recall correctly the last time I saw Unowns were in the movie with Entei in which they seem to be able to either grant wishes (shouldn't that be Jirachi's job?) or create intricate illusions... I think? And somehow Entei is there. I can't recall if they even show up in the movie centered on Suicune.

Speaking of Suicune, Unowns are implied to be heavily linked to the 2nd Gen legendaries, but they don't appear in any of their backstory. Even in Crystal where they're supposed to have some kind of "sinergy" with the aqua doggo (as implied by the opening cutscene) they seem like GF forgot them along the plot. I can't even remember if Suicune's sprite appears in the Ruins Of Alph at some point.

Gameplay wise they were terrible last time I played, I doubt they've ever been "buffed" or considered for competitive battling as far as I know, basically the blandest pseudo-legendary you can meet in-game. Best you can do, if you have Crystal, is printing them out after you go through the hassle of catching all the form variants.

I feel like GF realized a bit too late that hieroglyph-inspired monsters felt a bit weak afterall, but the Ruins Of Alph area was fun anyway and decided to stick with them, trying to push their usefulness as much as possible. ヽ(´ー｀)┌

Anyway, yeah. What about you guys?


----------



## Palamon (Sep 1, 2022)

I never understood the lore with the whole... multiverse thing after post ORAS. It makes sense from there, but now, I feel it's gotten too complicated. I don't know if it still applies, if it's even valid anymore, and where the newer games fit, if at all in this multiverse bombshell.

Also parts of the Pokemon timeline just don't add up to me. How do we know for sure if it's been 12 years since R/B/Y's events happened when it's never stated. I know Sun/Moon are supposedly 19 years after Red and Blue, but the Pokemon timeline has always just made me feel like it's not canon unless stated. It's stated that X/Y happen simultaneously with B2/W2, but...is there proof anywhere on that claim?


----------



## Murkrow (Sep 1, 2022)

I can understand not getting Unown, but I do like that there are some things that aren't explained; there being unsolved mysteries itself has an appeal. Questions such as: did Unown shape themselves after letters or did people base their letters on Unown? Although, now that an "official" in-game alphabet is being used for in-universe objects and it looks nothing like the roman alphabet it (correctly?) retcons them into being completely foreign to the inhabitants of the Pokémon World.

As for the timeline - I appreciate that Pokémon Masters probably isn't considered canon (even if you accept the explanations that Hoopa is teleporting people from across space and time to its location), I find it funny that Red and Blue appear as adults like in Sun/Moon but Leaf, who is supposed to be the same age as them, is still only 10.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Sep 13, 2022)

Why does  Nuzleaf have nipples?!


----------



## Zori (Sep 16, 2022)

do female sawsbuck and stantler still have horns


----------



## haneko (Sep 22, 2022)

why do roads not exist outside of cities in the games? it's implied cars/lorries/vans are used regularly but we never see them anywhere except that one time in Unova. many major mountains in the games are only traversible by foot whereas in real life we've managed to bore holes through mountains for trains/roads. 

even if individuals can get around with flying/teleporting Pokemon, in order to transport things like food or supplies a mechanical solution would be extremely useful.

it's very weird.


----------

